# So Many Pocket Pets; So Few Pockets



## Riana (Apr 22, 2015)

Every evening that I dare to piep onto Kijiji to check out the 'other' pets section I'm more and more angry! 

Hedgehogs, rabbits, pet rats and mice, ferrets! All these pets nobody wants!! It makes me crazy!


----------



## JAnimal (Jul 23, 2014)

I know when ever I look on to the Toronto humane society's website there are so many rabbits and rats. At least fifteen each. But I can't adopt them because they are girls and the boys are in fours or sixes and I can't only adopt one more rat and I would hate to split them up ugh.


----------



## JAnimal (Jul 23, 2014)

By the way I really love the title to this thread. #CREATIVE


----------



## Riana (Apr 22, 2015)

Oh man, it's just so sad when you think about the fact that they only live so long too. The percentage of their lives they spend unwanted is sad  

I feel for humane society pets and unwanted pets the most. Like feeders, I'm fine with that because everybody had to eat. When they get out of control because of irresponsible breeding I'm mad but usually at last here in Kingston that's not an issue as much as people buying them for pets and getting rid of them at 7 months and usually they aren't handled and are living alone. Of course in the case of hedgehogs that fine, but other pets is not so much.. 

I wish I could do more. In my city there's a ban on selling cats, dogs and rabbits in pet stores but I wish it extended to all animals not produced as food. The fish/herp store breeds feeders but their setup is actually nicer than the pet store! 

Does Toronto have the same bylaw?


----------



## artgecko (Nov 26, 2013)

It is a shame that more people don't do thorough research (or any for that matter) before getting a pet. I believe that most pets in shelters were "impulse" buys or buys for children and then when the kids don't want to care for the pet any more, the parents loose interest. 

Some pets are just harder to maintain than others and ferrets / rabbits / hedgies top that list. People just don't realize what they're getting into. 

With that said, it would help matters if stores sold them less, but there would need to be enough good breeders to "fill the gap".. meaning, that you still want people to be able to buy them, but from a good source that will choose who to sell to and give care info.


----------



## JAnimal (Jul 23, 2014)

Yeah like my sis wanted a hammy and she's eight. We'll before I had rats about two years ago I had a hammy named penny. Because I'm an animal fanatic (Like not just on rats but on basically any pet except weirdly cats and dogs) I spent about 4 months on the internet looking up them. And when I got one it bacicly was treated like the queen of England. When she died RIP penny my sis wanted one and I had to like scream at my parents for being dumb heads and considering that because she was grossed out at cleaning the cage. Forgets everything and if we got one for her it would be dead in a week. Good thing she goes to camp too so that she doesn't kill my rats when I'm away. But yeah pets tore really couldn't care less.


----------



## FallDeere (Sep 29, 2011)

I was just talking with someone about that yesterday. 

I acquired two mice yesterday from someone that took them in after they were abandoned at a pet store she worked at. Just dumped there... Is it really so hard to take the time to decide if mice are good pets for you or not before getting them?

I spent at least two years researching/thinking about rats before I was able to get them and buy that point, I knew that they were a fit for me and my lifestyle. It doesn't even take that long to get a good idea of whether or not a pet is good for you or not, but people don't want to think that hard.

Most of the animals I've gotten were on a whim sort of... but they were all species/animals I'd been looking into deeply. When I got my first gerbils, I had NO intentions of getting any ever, but I'd looked into it before and was pretty confident in my ability to care for them and that they wouldn't be too much trouble. So when my dad and I saw the sweetest gerbils at Petsmart, while I wasn't prepared, I was confident that if we got them, they'd be fine. Over two years later, the gerbil (one had sold before we got her  ) is going strong. CoCo. <3 And I've gotten several more gerbils since!

At least there are good people in the world that take in unwanted animals, like the person that saved the two mice I have now and took care of them for months until she found the perfect forever home (mine lol). The sad thing is people don't consider pocket pets "real animals" like dogs and cats. They think they're disposable because they're small and that they can't feel pain, sorrow, or anything.


----------



## Riana (Apr 22, 2015)

> The sad thing is people don't consider pocket pets "real animals" like dogs and cats. They think they're disposable because they're small and that they can't feel pain, sorrow, or anything.


This. This is the heart of my sadness here. I wish I could help them all.


----------

